# complete random



## Husky89 (Apr 11, 2009)

i love these two music videos?  post whats ur favorite video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MIXJm0lG8E


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Uq3nI11w4g


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Apr 11, 2009)

Papa Roach is the biggest blight on Sacramento's music scene. They're right there smack dab next to Tesla.

Thankfully Cake makes up for it. 

God, I hate living up here.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 11, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Papa Roach is the biggest blight on Sacramento's music scene.



Coby Dick. 


Coolest pseudonym ever. 


Also the car alarm outside my window goes well with the drums I can hear at the party across the street


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 11, 2009)

Modest Mouse - Dashboard
Modest Mouse - Float On
Muse - Invincible
Sigur Ros - Untitled #1 (Vaka)
Passion Pit - Sleepyhead
Death Cab for Cutie - Grapevine Fires
Death Cab for Cutie - I Will Follow you Into the Dark
Disturbed - Land of Confusion
Gigi D'Agostino - La Passion
Gnarls Barkley - Crazy (Crappy Quality, can't find a good one)
Gorillaz - DARE
Gorillaz El MaÃ±ana
Gorillaz
Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive
Mika - Love Today
Mika - Lollypop
Scissor Sisters - I Don't Fell Like Dancing
The Postal Service - Such Great Heights
Three Doors Down - It's Not My Time
Weezer - Pork and Beans
The White Stripes - Seven Nation Army
The White Stripes - The Hardest Button to Button

Just a few.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness why did Disturbed think covering Genesis was a good idea?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Oh my goodness why did Disturbed think covering Genesis was a good idea?



It's actually a pretty good cover song, IMO.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 11, 2009)

i love how every one of these RAC band descriptions says something like " JEW KILLERZ formed in the summer of xxxx to combat the red, jewish, reasonable and mentally competent forces in their native nazi scene" way to keep it real; nothing says 'revolutionary' like spending half your life in jail for stomping homosexuals.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 11, 2009)

Got another one.

Whatâ€™s the difference between a rock musician and a jazz musician? A rock musician plays three chords to thousands of people and a jazz musician plays thousands of chords to three people.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Apr 11, 2009)

A fav of mine ...... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twyfUeLT1MQ


----------



## Khaiyote (Apr 11, 2009)

My favorite is-

Basshunter: DotA-   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzWIFX8M-Y


----------



## JakXT (Apr 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Apr 11, 2009)

Khaiyote said:


> My favorite is-
> 
> Basshunter: DotA- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzWIFX8M-Y


 
Khaiyote, how did I know... 
Here we go old skool D&B.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLOqYJr73rg

Missed one .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD6GKAspPqc 

Some Dieselboy for your Soul !


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 11, 2009)

Wolfsmate said:


> Khaiyote, how did I know...
> Here we go old skool D&B.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLOqYJr73rg
> 
> Missed one .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD6GKAspPqc
> ...



Wow, those videos are so awesome...still image all the way from start to finish.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL yea knew someone was going to be a smartarse this early in the AM, yea I know but the songs are what is important.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pd_xCURto8


----------



## Shindo (Apr 11, 2009)

:0 some good music said

Cake
White stripes and some others 

but 

Zach Hill
Animal Collective
Death from above 1979
Del the funky homosapien
The faint
Holy fuck
and modest mouse are my favorites as of now


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG CAKE I LOVE CAKE
*coughs*

Um, my signature. Lookit.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 11, 2009)

did you make that because it was pretty incredible


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2009)

Shindo said:


> did you make that because it was pretty incredible


Yep, I made the vid but not the anime :3


----------



## the_last_centaur (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah, those are cinda cool, but these are better!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_9d8_pVMZ4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q259PP4HdzM


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGkWzbNuTNo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP4S0-Uyu-4&NR=1

Gorrillaz mashups but pretty cool.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 12, 2009)

i love gorrillaz


----------



## Husky89 (Apr 13, 2009)

my favorite band is papa roach the song "forever" gets me all the time. and now the song "here comes goodbye" by rascal flatts. that song makes me think that life could be over at any minute and he's right life is like a never ending timeline of good byes and it sucks but it is life and everyone has to make it through sometime. Dancing to music takes my mind off all the stress that I have. My life fucking sucks and if you think your life sucks check out fmylife.com theres alot of funny stuff on there.


----------



## 100x999rubixcube (Apr 14, 2009)

Beatboxing chef FTW, even though it's not much of music, oh wait yes it is! In a way, I suppose it is, bah! Never mind that.

Oh yeah and number two is a tie between
Satisfaction - Benny Benassi ooooor
Justice - Dance (remix)


----------



## Shindo (Apr 14, 2009)

i hope you realize papa roach is the worst musician ever.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 14, 2009)

Shindo said:


> i hope you realize papa roach is the worst musician ever.



Papa Roach is more than one guy


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 14, 2009)

Shindo said:


> i hope you realize papa roach is the worst musician ever.



Nope, Limp Bizkit is.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 20, 2010)

Anything by Gorillaz...cause we need relief from the crap produced nowadays.


----------

